# Successfully Passed My First Test!



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let you all know that I had my first test in Kajukenbo (and indeed my first belt test ever, since my last school didn't have them) two weeks ago, and I passed with flying colors. I passed on to yellow belt, and am eagerly mastering all my material to do even better on my next test.

I've been in Kajukenbo for about six months, and I love the art, especially the heavy emphasis my teacher places on conditioning; I've never been in better shape.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 16, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Big Don (May 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## seasoned (May 16, 2010)

Good for you Rob, it sounds like your loving it. Congratulations.


----------



## just2kicku (May 16, 2010)

Congrats to you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations... keep moving along your journey. It'll be well worth it along the way. :asian:


----------



## Carol (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!  Your first milestone in the journey!  :asian: 

Its a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2010)

Congrats!  Keep up the hard work!!


----------



## stickarts (May 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## psyon82 (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! I remember my first belt test in Kajukenbo. I was NERVOUS to say the least. Good luck in your studies!


----------



## Manny (May 17, 2010)

How does it feels???? awesome right!! lat april I did my orange belt in Kenpo Karate and even I am BB in TKD I was so nervos like the first time, I did a good examintaion like you and afther the examination I felt so good.
Congratulations and keep going, and enjoy the journey.

Manny


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! :asian:


----------



## scottie (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations! That may be the best feeling other than Black Belt I Just had 8 students test and do great. As a teacher it is an awesome feeling to see my students do great. happy for you.

Hey you don't happen to live in South Carolina do you there is a Kajukenbo school near Greenville. just wondering, I think you all have beautiful forms.
 :asian:


----------



## Shinobi Teikiatsu (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, I'm really proud to have passed my first test.
And Scottie, no, I live in Texas, Austin to be precise.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (May 20, 2010)

Congrads!
Remember, every journey in life starts with a "First Step".
Do not stop going, keep training and attending!
Soon you will be black belt!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## graychuan (May 25, 2010)

Well Done!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------

